

Show HN: AppsFolder - exclusive deals on web and desktop apps - alincatalin90

I've just launched http://appsfolder.myshopify.com - a site where you can find some of the best web and desktop apps at a discounted price!<p>I'm really looking forward to your feedback and what new apps would you want to see on AppsFolder!<p>Thanks for all of your suport!
======
mixreadBlog
It looks very interesting! I'm very curious to see what cool new deals you
will bring!

------
rgbrgb
clickable: <http://appsfolder.myshopify.com>

~~~
alincatalin90
Thanks rgbrgb! ;) What do you think about AppFolder?

